# Jede Menge Fragen - kann mir jemand helfen?



## ich1234 (11. Oktober 2004)

aaaalso....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich hab ein paar Fragen und hoffe das ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt. 

1) Wenn ich nach dem formatieren und installieren von XP eine Internetverbindung herstellen will, mach ich das ja mit dem Netzwerkverbindungs-Assistent von Windows. 
Irgendwann muss ich mich ja dann zwischen "Verbindung mit einem DFÜ-Modem erstellen" und "Verbindung über eine Breitbandverbindung herstellen, die Benutzername und Kennwort erfordert" entscheiden. 
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Optionen. Welche sollte man nehmen und warum? (Ich habe die T-DSL flat) 

2) Ich hab einen Router, den ich aber im Moment nicht benutze, weil mir das Passwort abhanden gekommen ist (Netgear RP614v2). Ich möchte aber nach dem formatieren gerne wieder über den Router ins Netz gehen (Passwort usw. ist alles wieder da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Allerdings hab ich davon 0,0000 Ahnung. 
Was muss ich machen damit der Router läuft, also welche Einstellungen muss ich wo machen, muss ich zuerst über den Netzwerkverbindungs-Assistent eine Verbindung zum Internet einrichten (siehe Frage 1) oder wie läuft das alles? 
Wäre super wenn da jemand ne Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung hätte <g> 

3) Ich hatte bis vor kurzem das normale DSL-Modem von T-Online. Das hat allerdings seinen Geist aufgegeben und ich hab mir 
http://www.dlink.de/?go=jN7uAYLx/oI...x4kP98f8p8Nqtn5jo6VHqqnHtB84oOFNzn3aPpLEoTuOg=
<-das Modem geholt. Klappt auch wunderbar. Jetzt hab ich aber dazu ne Frage und zwar blinkt die "Status-Anzeige" ständig. Hat jemand auch dieses Modem und ist das normal das die Anzeige IMMER blinkt? Wie gesagt läuft alles ganz gut - nur dachte ich das es sein kann, dass dieses blinken einen Fehler melden soll oder ähnliches. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schonmal Danke im voraus 

Gruss


----------



## aquila (14. Oktober 2004)

zu 1.)
Eine Breitbandverbindung ist eine Standleitung (existiert immer - eine IP-Adresse wird zugewiesen von einen DHCP od. du hast eine fixe IP-Adresse zum eintragen in deine TCP/IP Verbindung) 

DFÜ-Verbinung ist eine Einwahlverbindung und bei dieser muss du dich mit Benutzernamen und Kennwort verifizieren.

zu 2.)
Schritt für Schritt Anleitund kann ich dir nicht geben, da rufst du am besten beim Hersteller selbst an od. schaust mal ob du eine Beschreibung im Internet findest. Bei Homeuser Produkten ist es eigendlich ganz einfach zu konfigurieren.

zu 3.)
Nachdem ich nicht aus Deutschland kann ich dir da auch keine Auskunft geben. Aber wenn das blinkt denke ich das es normal ist. Dürfte die ACT-Leuchte sein. Die zeigt dir an wie der Traffik auf dem Modem ist. Ansonsten kann dir sicher der Provider weiterhelfen.

Hoffe das ich dir damit weiterhelfen konnte!


----------



## Helmut Klein (14. Oktober 2004)

ich1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3) Ich hatte bis vor kurzem das normale DSL-Modem von T-Online. Das hat allerdings seinen Geist aufgegeben und ich hab mir
> http://www.dlink.de/?go=jN7uAYLx/oI...x4kP98f8p8Nqtn5jo6VHqqnHtB84oOFNzn3aPpLEoTuOg=
> <-das Modem geholt. Klappt auch wunderbar. Jetzt hab ich aber dazu ne Frage und zwar blinkt die "Status-Anzeige" ständig. Hat jemand auch dieses Modem und ist das normal das die Anzeige IMMER blinkt? Wie gesagt läuft alles ganz gut - nur dachte ich das es sein kann, dass dieses blinken einen Fehler melden soll oder ähnliches.



Ist da etwa kein Handbuch dabei gewesen? :suspekt:


----------

